# Too good to be true



## stefan1 (19 July 2013)

I have been offered shares in acompany called **** ****** with some fantastic returns promissed.To good to be true or the deal of a lifetime?Any input from you guys would be appreciated. Cheers Stefan


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*

Post your phone number.  I've got an even better deal I can text you.


----------



## tech/a (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*



stefan1 said:


> I have been offered shares in acompany called **** ****** with some fantastic returns promissed.To good to be true or the deal of a lifetime?Any input from you guys would be appreciated. Cheers Stefan




There are some really cute 25 yr old Swedish honeys emailing me --- can't wait until one  fies in to see me!
You wouldn't believe it but I won 8 million £ in a free lottery in the UK. Got a text. Just gotta fill out a few forms and Helga and I won't have a thing to worry about.

Decided to Honeymoon in Nigeria.
The Countries Financial Administrator needs a hand getting 45 million $US out of the country.
Only needs my bank account details and I get a quick 10 %

Then just my luck
I get around 30 emails a day from these guys who guarantee the stock they are in is going to rise in price 600 %
so plan is to find the stock code with the most common code ---- often there are 10 different emails alerting me to the one stock--- and put a few $100k that I've got for doing very little into it. My family are set for life.
Work---your kidding!

Life is so so good.
People are so so generous.
The world just keeps getting better.
ALL my friends are getting the same run of luck!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 July 2013)

Better be quick mate, this deal won't last.  I can get you in on the ground floor but only if you're quick.


----------



## Country Lad (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*



tech/a said:


> ALL my friends are getting the same run of luck!




What a coincidence, so are we, all our friends and even lots of people I have never even heard of.


----------



## pavilion103 (19 July 2013)

Yeh, amazing opportunities out there...

I've won the Irish lotto 4 or 5 times. Can't remember entering it but who cares. Haven't claimed it yet though, I might wait until I win it 10 times so that I save on postage.


----------



## stefan1 (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*

I know it sounds stupid but a friend of mine put in $50 k and want me to invest aswell.googled safe world and looks legit.Tried togoogle name+scam no bad reports coming up.Im from geraldton western australia and people around here invested more than 1million dollars ,I hope they didn't waste hard earned money.As for me I Pass on this one.I only wondered if anyone new of this company.Cheers Stefan







tech/a said:


> There are some really cute 25 yr old Swedish honeys emailing me --- can't wait until one  fies in to see me!
> You wouldn't believe it but I won 8 million £ in a free lottery in the UK. Got a text. Just gotta fill out a few forms and Helga and I won't have a thing to worry about.
> 
> Decided to Honeymoon in Nigeria.
> ...


----------



## burglar (19 July 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Yeh, amazing opportunities out there ...




And Portugal, yes, ... they're in in it too!


What's the Euro worth today?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*



stefan1 said:


> Im from geraldton western australia




No you're not.  I've tracked your IP address.


----------



## stefan1 (19 July 2013)

*Re: To good to be true*



Gringotts Bank said:


> No you're not.  I've tracked your IP address.  Expect a knock on the door.



I know where I live.Where do you live inLa La Land.


----------



## pavilion103 (19 July 2013)

This thread was never going to go well...


----------



## stefan1 (19 July 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> This thread was never going to go well...




Sorry everybody I didn't mean it to go this way.It was only a simple question maybee to save a lot of pain .I dont have anything to do with this company.My thoughts were maybee someone here knew something about this mob.I'm not investing with them,but if it is a scam and you knew about it ,you can warn people about it.Beacuse they still operating the investing thing here in town.We are talking about normal hard working people maybee getting burnt (some close friends)to me.Thanks Stefan


----------



## galumay (19 July 2013)

One look at their website was enough to convince me, Stephan1, if your friends are 'donating' their money to this scam they probably deserve to lose it. Harsh, but true.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 July 2013)

P O N Z I

Simples.


----------



## Thraxier (19 July 2013)

NEVER ... take investing advise from a friend or relative i.e my brother in law suggests we should blah blah blah.

If you understand the company and know how it all works yourself so much that you can explain it well to someone  then perhaps back yourself if you think it will do well, without anyone else in your ear saying it will. Otherwise, you are making a simple and fundamental mistake.


----------



## Country Lad (19 July 2013)

There is a simple adage which applies not only to shares and investment products.  

Know exactly what it is that you are buying.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## tech/a (19 July 2013)

Country Lad said:


> There is a simple adage which applies not only to shares and investment products.
> 
> Know exactly what it is that you are buying.
> 
> ...




Well they know EXACTLY what they are selling 
And it's NOT a business.

It's  " FANTASTIC RETURNS " 

--- beautiful women--- untold riches ---- easy money.

Common theme.


----------



## stefan1 (19 July 2013)

galumay said:


> One look at their website was enough to convince me, Stephan1, if your friends are 'donating' their money to this scam they probably deserve to lose it. Harsh, but true.




Thank's everyone for the help and advicespecial thanks to galumay for taking your time to look at their website.I looked at their web site ,But Im an old mechanic not a finance guru.To me and a lot of other people I"m sure it looked legit.that's why I put this post in here .If you dont mind me asking ,what stands out as a scam exept the huge returns.Thank's again cheers Stefan


----------



## Thraxier (19 July 2013)

The simple reason why you asked about it in here means you've already answered your last question .... you knew something dodge so that's why you asked. 

Your gut feeling is your biggest asset along with common sense. If it were so great many would be doing it ... and if everyone was doing it then, the value would be minimal.


----------



## payday (20 July 2013)

Got bored on a Friday night so thought I'd entertain myself by googling **** ****** and alan metcalfe.
Here are a couple of links including a 2008 youtube interview of Alan Metcalfe promising that Safe worlds IPTV will be released in a few months. 5 years later and you're still waiting? 
http://safeworlds.net/
http://www.zoominfo.com/p/Alan-Metcalfe/521108298
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFypumMWuNo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRs940g1j1Y
The youtube interview is in 2 parts - both as pointless as the other. 
Make up your owned informed decision - Universal Logic - seems to be the "secret" patented technology behind **** ****** IPTV. It's based on the Bible. 
I'm a Christian and I HATE it when these religious kooks start to use their beliefs to con people out of money. I won't get on my soapbox but I think you get the point. And yes - I think it is a scam. You will never see your money again.


----------



## stefan1 (20 July 2013)

Thank's for your input Payday.Thank god I didn't invest with that scum bag and asked the question here.It is a very sad world when people like that get away what they do.Fair enough if you invest with companys and the shares are fluctuating beacuse of the world economi etc.I still belive what goes around comes around .But after all this it comes down to greed when you get sucked into these sort of scams.Cheers Stefan


----------



## Calliope (20 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Thank's for your input Payday.Thank god I didn't invest with that scum bag and asked the question here.It is a very sad world when people like that get away what they do.Fair enough if you invest with companys and the shares are fluctuating beacuse of the world economi etc.I still belive what goes around comes around .But after all this it comes down to greed when you get sucked into these sort of scams.Cheers Stefan




Don't be discouraged. Your gullible friends are an essential part of the investment industry. As Mark Twain said;

"Let us be thankful for the fools; but for them the rest of us could not succeed".


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Thank's everyone for the help and advicespecial thanks to galumay for taking your time to look at their website.I looked at their web site ,But Im an old mechanic not a finance guru.To me and a lot of other people I"m sure it looked legit.that's why I put this post in here .If you dont mind me asking ,what stands out as a scam exept the huge returns.Thank's again cheers Stefan




I still don't trust you stefan and I suggest no one replies to your last question.   Guys, he is fishing. Piss him off.


----------



## waza1960 (20 July 2013)

> I still don't trust you stefan and I suggest no one replies to your last question. Guys, he is fishing. Piss him off.




 +1 GB


----------



## Julia (20 July 2013)

+2 GB.
Checking out the scam here to see how it can be made more credible.


----------



## stefan1 (20 July 2013)

So this is what the world come to,no trust.Listen again is this some sort of trial here.This is who I am semi retired mechanic Swedish born came to oz with wife and 2 kids in 88.Worked with a couple of dealerships for afew years started my own company worked very hard sold up 2.5 years ago with a damn good profit. So what the f++ have you done,bet your a young pup never done a hard days work in your life(loser) .Change your name to Gringos W++k.Anyhow thanks to all the genuine people here that helped out.Cheers Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> So this is what the world come to,no trust.




Stefan, the problem is that many people register at ASF with the sole intention of spamming a product or service. I spend a lot of time and energy implementing anti-spam measures to combat it, but it remains a huge problem. Please see any distrust as a healthy scepticism, rather than an attack on you personally. 

I honestly can't work out whether you are spamming this product or genuinely enquiring about it, so I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. I think the latter is more likely than the former, but I understand the scepticism nonetheless.

I think much of the problem is the way you titled this thread. A question mark would have done wonders. It is easy for others to make the mistake of thinking that you are promoting this "investment" as being "to good to be true" based on your thread title.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> So this is what the world come to,no trust.Listen again is this some sort of trial here.This is who I am semi retired mechanic Swedish born came to oz with wife and 2 kids in 88.Worked with a couple of dealerships for afew years started my own company worked very hard sold up 2.5 years ago with a damn good profit. So what the f++ have you done,bet your a young pup never done a hard days work in your life(loser) .Change your name to Gringos W++k.Anyhow thanks to all the genuine people here that helped out.Cheers Stefan




Wow 
And here I was thinking GB was off the mark.

+ 3


----------



## stefan1 (21 July 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Stefan, the problem is that many people register at ASF with the sole intention of spamming a product or service. I spend a lot of time and energy implementing anti-spam measures to combat it, but it remains a huge problem. Please see any distrust as a healthy scepticism, rather than an attack on you personally.
> 
> I honestly can't work out whether you are spamming this product or genuinely enquiring about it, so I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. I think the latter is more likely than the former, but I understand the scepticism nonetheless.
> 
> I think much of the problem is the way you titled this thread. A question mark would have done wonders. It is easy for others to make the mistake of thinking that you are promoting this "investment" as being "to good to be true" based on your thread title.



Hi Joe,Ithink anyone that would invest with this mob after reading this thread must be a real mug.I haven't said anything positive about this mob,and If Iwas promoting them I'm sure they sack me LOL.


----------



## wombat40 (21 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Change your name to Gringos W++k.Anyhow thanks to all the genuine people here that helped out.Cheers Stefan




Haha..so funny GW not GB


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> So this is what the world come to,no trust.Listen again is this some sort of trial here.This is who I am semi retired mechanic Swedish born came to oz with wife and 2 kids in 88.Worked with a couple of dealerships for afew years started my own company worked very hard sold up 2.5 years ago with a damn good profit. So what the f++ have you done,bet your a young pup never done a hard days work in your life(loser) .Change your name to Gringos W++k.Anyhow thanks to all the genuine people here that helped out.Cheers Stefan




This is the next level of spammer.  A bit more clever than the usual.  This one is not Nigerian, he is Swedish.  Why Swedish?  Because Sweden has an image of trustworthiness.  And what is a Swedish name?  Stefan.  Two kids and a wife.  Good start. 

I'm not going to point out all the little ways you slipped up, because then you will use that information when you go onto your next forum looking for dummies.

How can I be so certain?  _*I am certain enough*_, and that's my only requirement.  I could sit down and weigh up the possibility of you being legitimate, but that would be a complete waste of my time. Firstly, I *never engage someone who comes to me with a proposal.*  There are some exceptions to this, but I'm not about to tell you what they are.  I find people I want to deal with myself.  They never come to me.

Let's say in your next post you provide Joe with irrefutable proof that you are indeed stefan from Sweden.  Do I care?  No.  Do I look stupid?  No.  Do I feel bad about insulting you?  Not at all.  The thing is, my gut feel is saying "AVOID", and for me, that's the end of story.  *If logic and gut feel are at odds, I always go with gut feel.*  Logic and gut feel need to be aligned - both facing in the same direction.  Done.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Hi Joe,Ithink anyone that would invest with this mob after reading this thread must be a real mug.I haven't said anything positive about this mob,and If Iwas promoting them I'm sure they sack me LOL.




Actually no. Thats the way it works. You don't want smart people you want dumb and desperate. You get the desperate by putting some rubbish out there with big claims and then filter out all but the really dumb with poor delivery. It is actually a very smart tactic by scammers because if you had smart people making inquires you would waste a lot of time trying to sway them but ultimately be unsuccessful. But if you can get a larger than normal percentage of idiots making enquires you efforts will be more rewarded.

That is why Nigerian scam emails have such poor gamma and sentence structure. Educated people read it and it turns them off. Idiots read it and see nothing unusual. Its Brilliant. And its scammer 101.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually no. Thats the way it works. You don't want smart people you want dumb and desperate. You get the desperate by putting some rubbish out there with big claims and then filter out all but the really dumb with poor delivery. It is actually a very smart tactic by scammers because if you had smart people making inquires you would waste a lot of time trying to sway them but ultimately be unsuccessful. But if you can get a larger than normal percentage of idiots making enquires you efforts will be more rewarded.
> 
> That is why Nigerian scam emails have such poor gamma and sentence structure. Educated people read it and it turns them off. Idiots read it and see nothing unusual. Its Brilliant. And its scammer 101.




Was driving down the freeway in Lonsdale next to Christies beach for those who know it.

On a Billboard was an ad for Solicitors Slater and Gordon.
Depicted in the blurb was a middle aged guy showing a helping hand to those who passed
mentioning that they were specialists in Criminal and Commercial law.

You'd expect the Solicitor to be wearing a suit but it cracked me up he's wearing a Flannelette Shirt!

Ill have to take a shot of it and post it up.
Talk about targeting your demographic!


----------



## So_Cynical (21 July 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually no. Thats the way it works. You don't want smart people you want dumb and desperate. You get the desperate by putting some rubbish out there with big claims and then filter out all but the really dumb with poor delivery.




Yep that's it exactly, these guys are looking for that 1 in a 1000 sucker, not necessarily dumb but certainly naive and susceptible to the message.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2013)

tech/a said:


> You'd expect the Solicitor to be wearing a suit but it cracked me up he's wearing a Flannelette Shirt!
> 
> Ill have to take a shot of it and post it up.
> Talk about targeting your demographic!




Ha! It is Adelaide.....


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ha! It is Adelaide.....




Thought it was Collingwood!


----------



## prawn_86 (21 July 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Yep that's it exactly, these guys are looking for that 1 in a 1000 sucker, not necessarily dumb but certainly naive and susceptible to the message.




Interesting article in Wired at some stage in the last year (cant remember when) about an African e-mail scammer who gave an interview. He said that the emails deliberately get worse/stupider (more outrageous, worse spelling etc etc), to filter out all but the complete idiots.


----------



## stefan1 (22 July 2013)

And some people recons finance is booring.LOL


----------



## burglar (23 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> And some people recons finance is booring.LOL




And the spilling gets worst. LOL


----------



## Sdajii (23 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> So this is what the world come to,no trust.Listen again is this some sort of trial here.This is who I am semi retired mechanic Swedish born came to oz with wife and 2 kids in 88.Worked with a couple of dealerships for afew years started my own company worked very hard sold up 2.5 years ago with a damn good profit. So what the f++ have you done,bet your a young pup never done a hard days work in your life(loser) .Change your name to Gringos W++k.Anyhow thanks to all the genuine people here that helped out.Cheers Stefan




Nice. Like you I usually tell strangers irrelevant details about my personal life when I'm discussing 'someone else's' proposal.

Interesting thread. 'Stefan''s game is obvious, but I did learn a bit from others. I'd never given it much thought, I always just delete emails and ignore other unsolicited contact from anyone borderline illiterate, especially if they're trying to offer me anything etc., but it never occurred to me that borderline illiteracy it was a deliberate ploy. It makes a lot of sense - you only want to target to lowest demographic, so getting rid of everyone else is a big benefit - you'll never get their money and if they do get involved in any way they're the ones most likely to expose you. Never underestimate just how stupid a lot of the population is.

I often laugh at law firms targetting bogans using a bogan voice actor on radio ads and other expressions of deliberately presenting a person, product or company as some form of trashy in order to attract a certain demographic, but a solicitor in flannelette would be pushing it to the extreme! I'd love to see a picture of that.


----------



## basilio (25 July 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually no. Thats the way it works. You don't want smart people you want dumb and desperate. You get the desperate by putting some rubbish out there with big claims and then filter out all but the really dumb with poor delivery. It is actually a very smart tactic by scammers because if you had smart people making inquires you would waste a lot of time trying to sway them but ultimately be unsuccessful. But if you can get a larger than normal percentage of idiots making enquires you efforts will be more rewarded.
> 
> That is why Nigerian scam emails have such poor gamma and sentence structure. Educated people read it and it turns them off. Idiots read it and see nothing unusual. Its Brilliant. And its scammer 101.




Fascinating  !! Never thought about that particular aspect of Nigerian scams. It does make sense in that context.

But.... what about the phishing scams which try to persuade you to respond to a bogus email from a bank ect to trick you into clicking onto a link that will corrupt your computer . I would assume that those  scammers would not be deliberately making errors. After all they want as many people as possible to just click onto the link for a refund/whatever.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Boggo (25 July 2013)

On the subject of scammers, one less mob but where one gets put away another pops up I guess.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...30m-racket-jailed-25-years-Florida-court.html


----------



## stefan1 (25 July 2013)

Hello again.This is the swedish nigerian conman again.If everyone is over this by know,I know I am.I was suppose to follow my first question with another.My situation is as follows.After selling our buisnesses 2.5 years ago we been living from bank interest only.This is after being screwed by an f/p big way.Now my accountant suggested us to use a bankbloke that is charging 1% when buying shares only no fee when selling.does this sound ok or it's another screw up.it involves my smsf 1/3 of it.My smsf is 1/3 of my capital.The rest is still invested as cash for another 2 months.Any inputs would be much appreciated (G/w dont bother).Cheers from a bad spelling swede.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 July 2013)

Commsec cost per trade,


Share trades over the Internet.	$29.95 up to $10,000 transaction value	0.31% (above $10,000)
Share trades over the phone 	$59.95 up to $10,000 transaction value 0.52% (up to $25,000)


From,
http://www.comsec.com.au/


----------



## burglar (25 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Hello again. ... Cheers from a bad spelling swede.




Hello again,

Best thread for newbies, by Sir Osis, is here:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370

The reason I direct you to this thread is due to references to behaviour by banks.
I am not inferring you are a newbie ... nor a Nigerian bank-hater!  :


----------



## pixel (26 July 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Hello again.This is the swedish nigerian conman again.If everyone is over this by know,I know I am.I was suppose to follow my first question with another.My situation is as follows.After selling our buisnesses 2.5 years ago we been living from bank interest only.This is after being screwed by an f/p big way.Now my accountant suggested us to use a bankbloke that is charging 1% when buying shares only no fee when selling.does this sound ok or it's another screw up.it involves my smsf 1/3 of it.My smsf is 1/3 of my capital.The rest is still invested as cash for another 2 months.Any inputs would be much appreciated (G/w dont bother).Cheers from a bad spelling swede.




1%???
You've got to be kidding! The going rate for online trades is 0.1% plus GST, with a minimum fee as low as 10 bucks in some cases. Westpac charge me $19.95 for trades under $20,000 worth; above that it's 0.11% of the trade value. D2MX are about the same; they will even let you buy or sell in smaller bites, as long as the entire trade (same stock, same direction) is finished within a day.

The difference between the two:
D2MX require you to subscribe to a software and data service - arguably one of the best T/A tools, but comes of course at a cost.
Westpac's support website is more F/A oriented and more basic - but then again: simpler as well.
Paritrade are similar to D2MX, at a minimum cost of $25 per trade; their PULSE software is also right up there.

(I've switched from Commsec to Paritrade several years ago when it was chalk and cheese. Can't say anything about Commsec's current offering because I haven't looked at it again. Ditto ANZ's E*Trade and others.)

Websites to explore:
https://onlineinvesting.westpac.com.au/LoginRequired.aspx
http://www.traderdealer.com.au/
http://www.paritech.com.au/

for a more extensive, though still not exhaustive, list you can check out this page on my website:
http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Links/index.htm

Happy Researching


----------



## too easy (22 September 2013)

Thanks Stefan1.

I've searched long and hard for an investment to be this good.
Next month looks good to go!
By chance you didn't work in Kal? Cat? Force etc???


----------



## too easy (22 September 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Stefan, the problem is that many people register at ASF with the sole intention of spamming a product or service. I spend a lot of time and energy implementing anti-spam measures to combat it, but it remains a huge problem. Please see any distrust as a healthy scepticism, rather than an attack on you personally.
> 
> I honestly can't work out whether you are spamming this product or genuinely enquiring about it, so I am giving you the benefit of the doubt. I think the latter is more likely than the former, but I understand the scepticism nonetheless.
> 
> I think much of the problem is the way you titled this thread. A question mark would have done wonders. It is easy for others to make the mistake of thinking that you are promoting this "investment" as being "to good to be true" based on your thread title.




Great reply MR Admin.
The title should have been SAFE WORLD TV etc.....
Ive done alot of research and this is the only online forum chat site talking about it.
This monster has become to big to be a scam. IBS Safe World is programing and developing it and alot of people by word of mouth are investing in it.
Hence ive just signed up to make a comment and to get some real feed back.
The good news is this internet system will eliminate scam artists full stop...........
Like 80% of your member on this forum.


----------



## Country Lad (22 September 2013)

stefan1 said:


> Now my accountant suggested us to use a bankbloke that is charging 1% when buying shares only no fee when selling.




You can get that rate from a full service broker which gives you access to all their research as well as book builds for share issues which are not available to Joe Public and advice as you need it.

Then of course if you don't need that, internet trading is a whole lot cheaper as others have said.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## sydboy007 (22 September 2013)

I remember reading an article that said up to 30% of those surveyed had responded to a spam email.

I always thought it would be a fraction of a %, but even that is a huge amount, but to think that anything like 30% of people have responded to spam is scary.  Argh.  No wonder something like 70%+ of email is spam with that kind of marketing success


----------



## too easy (20 March 2014)

I would like to kick off this Thread again.

SWTV is at the stage where it needs to sell another one million shares at $5 each.
More capital is needed to complete testing, then release it to the public & finally IPO onto the US Stock market.
The system is in BETA Testing mode with proof of concept completed.

Anyone looking to invest in this private company doing big things on a small budget please watch the below links and get on board. 

http://www.safeworlds.net/livestream2/
http://www.safeworlds.net/livestream3/


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2014)

too easy, you are getting close to crossing the line in your promotion of this company.

Please note that the Aussie Stock Forums Terms of Use clearly states, "Securities cannot be offered to you for sale or issue through posts on Aussie Stock Forums."

I should also point out that encouraging people to "get on board" may constitute unlicensed financial advice, which is illegal in Australia.


----------



## Porper (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> The good news is this internet system will eliminate scam artists full stop...........
> Like 80% of your member on this forum.




Too Easy, you are thinking of a different forum...where 80.0% are rampers. 

Get a few on here like you but generally ASF is good at eliminating them. With a bit of luck
you'll be the next to get banned.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> I would like to kick off this Thread again.
> 
> SWTV is at the stage where it needs to sell another one million shares at $5 each.
> More capital is needed to complete testing, then release it to the public & finally IPO onto the US Stock market.
> ...




LOL what an absolute joke. "Safeworlds is worth the same as Google"


This guy and his two bob graphics .


Just cracked me up.


----------



## VSntchr (21 March 2014)

Is that Gus Gould, or perhaps a relative!?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2014)

Porper said:


> Get a few on here like you but generally ASF is good at eliminating them. With a bit of luck
> you'll be the next to get banned.




Sometimes I leave threads like this open just for the entertainment value, as long as they don't go too far.

The financial markets can get a bit serious at times, so it's nice to have some occasional comic relief.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 March 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Sometimes I leave threads like this open just for the entertainment value, as long as they don't go too far.
> 
> The financial markets can get a bit serious at times, so it's nice to have some occasional comic relief.




Seriously have a look at these scammers.









> "First I asked God for the biggest job he had. Then, to my surprise, I found my mind filled with the question, OK, what do you want to do? And for some strange reason, I said, I want to know the truth."
> 
> "I then went on the say, if you're listening God, I don't care how long it takes; I don't care what I have to do; I don't care what it costs; if you will show me your truth, then I will follow."
> 
> ...


----------



## artist (21 March 2014)

Trembling Hand said:


> Seriously have a look at these scammers.
> 
> View attachment 57320
> 
> ...




HaHa T/H, you just beat me to it. I was about to suggest that this thread would be more appropriately treated as one of the religious threads.


----------



## pixel (21 March 2014)

Thanks guys, Joe in particular 
To a devout Skeptic, it's hard to beat the latest contributions for entertainment value and hilarity


----------



## trainspotter (21 March 2014)

VSntchr said:


> Is that Gus Gould, or perhaps a relative!?




I dunno but his face rings a bell? I am sure I had dinner with this guy at Peter Fosters house around 1995?


----------



## Porper (21 March 2014)

trainspotter said:


> I dunno but his face rings a bell? I am sure I had dinner with this guy at Peter Fosters house around 1995?




I thought I recognized the old fella too.  I can't remember which one but I think he was one of the bad guys in a spaghetti western made back in the seventies.  Maybe a fistful of dollars or something like that with Clint Eastwood.  Maybe you can enlighten us too easy...which film was it?


----------



## too easy (21 March 2014)

Bloody Hell,

Is this a forum or a School Yard.
Any way thanks for taking a look at links etc and with this threads name it looks like i will recieve these comments!

Joey did try and start a fresh thread but you shut it down.
Also i read your thread which took you several months to right about online scams and fraud and scams.
Made for good reading and i though twice about SWTV when i found out it is based in QLD

Now i was hoping to make a dollar out of this venture if what im hearing is a very healthy IPO price when it happens.

The man tells you his name????? 

So im hoping you keyboard junkies can take another look in to this company.

Thanks and too easy


----------



## trainspotter (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> Bloody Hell,
> 
> Is this a forum or a School Yard.
> Any way thanks for taking a look at links etc and with this threads name it looks like i will recieve these comments!
> ...




OK just to humor you as you seem like a genuine person who is caught up in the hype ... I went to their website and found this statement:-



> *It's been 30 years in research*, design, testing, and building, and now the end is in sight. Safe Worlds TV is coming soon. In 2008 we thought we would go to market, but then the "Global Financial Crisis" occurred and we pulled back to let the dust settle. In 2009, we decided to update our user interface in Silverlight; and in 2010 and 2011 we have been creating a vast global marketplace structure and what we believe will deliver a unique, commercially viable* Internet* Television experience. Soon, when we think the time is right, we will start the rollout. When we do, we think you will share our belief that it has been worth the wait.
> Safe Worlds TV will be rolled out through communities worldwide. At present we are finalizing development of the community model on the Gold Coast in Queensland, Australia.
> If you would like more information please email us at the links below:
> Investment Information
> ...




Only problem is the internet is only 25 years, 11 months, 1 week, 5 hours and 29 minutes old 

So asking me to buy a share for $5 with a million shares on offer and to "get on board" REALLY sends the alarm bells off for me as the CEO cannot even get it right that he has been "researching" for 30 years on a technology that has only been around for 25 :1zhelp:

Tim Johnston from Firepower also told you his name.


----------



## Porper (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> Bloody Hell,
> 
> Is this a forum or a School Yard.




Sometimes the latter too easy...especially with some of the posts on here...if you know what I mean...and I am sure you do 



too easy said:


> So im hoping you keyboard junkies can take another look in to this company.





Of course we will...They are a bargain...you told us so.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> Bloody Hell,
> 
> Is this a forum or a School Yard.
> Any way thanks for taking a look at links etc and with this threads name it looks like i will recieve these comments!
> ...




Your problem is your approach. Aussie Stock Forums is almost 10 years old now and many of the members have been here almost that long, and are used to recognising a spruik with very little substance.

If you wish to present this company as a serious investment prospect then provide some detailed analysis that others can evaluate, comment on and discuss. Anything that comes across as a ramp with little substance is most likely going to get torn apart here at ASF, because we've seen it all before many times.

Give people something of substance to chew on, don't simply urge them to "get on board". That might fly at other forums, but it isn't going to work here.


----------



## bigheadache (21 March 2014)

too easy said:


> Bloody Hell,
> 
> Is this a forum or a School Yard.
> Any way thanks for taking a look at links etc and with this threads name it looks like i will recieve these comments!
> ...




Forget that stock. I've got a better stock for you. Name is "aerotyne industries".  It is a cutting edge high tech firm, out of the midwest awaiting imminent patent approval on a next generation of radar detectors that have both huge military and civillian applications.


----------



## too easy (22 March 2014)

Very good starting to get some content!
I'm all about high risk with big gains....

Proper- jump off a cliff! this mighten be the bargin you are looking for.: joking

Trainspotter - good movie! lots of trains up here in the topend of WA running around. 
                     Thanks for info, check this one out also http://www.safeworlds.net/swtvoffices let me know your
                     thoughts?

Joey - Sorry i should have worded it get on board with comments! thank for honesty.

Bighead -  do you have trouble getting through door ways?  just joking but i like the humour of the site!
               Can you PM me more about this company? I spend abit of time out back of Laverton repairing  the gensets   at the RX & TX Miiltary Bases. run by another US Company - Lockheed Martin Aust.

Theres afew more up the coast but to far north for the Midwest.

Too Easy


----------



## Porper (24 March 2014)

too easy said:


> Very good starting to get some content!
> I'm all about high risk with big gains....
> 
> Proper- jump off a cliff!




There is no content too easy...you are ramping...end of story. Won't suck anybody in here I'm afraid...wrong forum.

As for high risk with big gains...how about high risk and losing the lot...think about it. Apart from that, thanks for giving us all a laugh you are quite funny at times


----------



## Judd (24 March 2014)

Porper said:


> There is no content too easy...you are ramping...end of story. Won't suck anybody in here I'm afraid...wrong forum.
> 
> As for high risk with big gains...how about high risk and losing the lot...think about it. Apart from that, thanks for giving us all a laugh you are quite funny at times




It almost reaches the level of insulting, doesn't it Porper?  Akin to the [insert name of suspect product provider here] stuff where an article says nothing about the value of the organisation but someone attempts to portray it does or cites a person as endorsing a product who is an actor paid to say some lines.

Maybe a couple do fall for it and that's how the low-life steal money from others.


----------



## too easy (24 March 2014)

Thanks Guys & Joey for posting my reply.

I will try and log back in 6 months when I'm able with and update!

Also RBC Capital Markets made the comment that eBay is Predicted to make $300M in transaction end of 2015.

too easy


----------



## too easy (24 March 2014)

aerotyne industries - is a worthless dilapidated garage in Dubuque, Iowa - its name has comes from name sake aerotdne industries.


----------



## Porper (24 March 2014)

too easy said:


> aerotyne industries - is a worthless dilapidated garage in Dubuque, Iowa - its name has comes from name sake aerotdne industries.




So worth a lot more than SWTV then and a much safer bet?


----------



## CanOz (24 March 2014)

too easy said:


> aerotyne industries - is a worthless dilapidated garage in Dubuque, Iowa - its name has comes from name sake aerotdne industries.




Isn't this the company mentioned in the movie The Wolf of Wallstreet?


----------



## trainspotter (24 March 2014)

CanOz said:


> Isn't this the company mentioned in the movie The Wolf of Wallstreet?




Yep it is CanOz ... 



> Jordan Belfort (Leonardo DiCaprio) shows up to Investor Center in a suit. The place is merely a small establishment that hardly looks professional. Jordan is greeted by Dwayne (Spike Jonze), the man who runs the place. He assigns Jordan to pitch a sale for a company called *Aerotyne*, and he will receive 50% of the commission. Dwayne also offers to blow him for free if it works. Jordan calls a potential investor about Aerotyne. He sells it to him as a huge company (we're treated to a pic that shows it looking no bigger than a tool shed), but the way he pitches it draws everybody's attention. Everybody in the office stops what they're doing to listen to Jordan. He succeeds in making the sale.




bigheadache was being facetious 

What he really meant was Cyberdyne Systems are about to announce their IPO.


----------



## crestzest (19 April 2014)

trainspotter said:


> OK just to humor you as you seem like a genuine person who is caught up in the hype ... I went to their website and found this statement:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi trainspotter,

Your research regarding the internet is wrong.

The US Department of Defense awarded contracts as early as the 1960s for packet network systems, including the development of the ARPANET (which would become the first network to use the Internet Protocol.) The first message was sent over the ARPANET from computer science Professor Leonard Kleinrock's laboratory at University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA) to the second network node at Stanford Research Institute (SRI).

But your correct when you state the World Wide Web is 25 years old.

Regards

crestzest


----------



## burglar (19 April 2014)

crestzest said:


> Hi trainspotter,
> 
> Your research regarding the internet is wrong ...




Mr zest,
Hi and welcome to ASF.

Whilst your post may be accurate and informative, it is entirely irrelevant, as the named alleged scammer would not have had use of ARPANET


----------



## crestzest (20 April 2014)

burglar said:


> Mr zest,
> Hi and welcome to ASF.
> 
> Whilst your post may be accurate and informative, it is entirely irrelevant, as the named alleged scammer would not have had use of ARPANET




Thank you burglar,



Your absolutely correct, the alleged scammer would not have use of the ARPANET. 

The Internet turned 30 on January 1 1983.
Known as "flag day", it was the first time the US Department of Defence (DoD)-commissioned Arpanet network fully switched to use of the Internet protocol suite (IPS) communications system. Using data "packet-switching", the new method of linking computers paved the way for the arrival of the World Wide Web. 

Is it not possible the alleged scammer held a high interest in computers early in his career when mine planning and design, mineral and coal exploration, sales and marketing, advertising, newspapers, film, television, publishing and multimedia to ignite a passion for computing.
Maybe this has led the alleged scammer to be at the forefront of the quest to use the Internet for ubiquitous e-business for the past 30 years.

Regards,

crestzest


----------



## crestzest (20 April 2014)

Sorry was getting late last night.  The previous post should read the internet turned 30 on Jan 1st 2013.

The Internet, a revolutionary and cheap communications system that has transformed the lives of billions of people across the world, officially began its technological revolution when it fully substituted previous networking systems on January 1 1983.

Regards,

crestzest


----------



## trainspotter (22 April 2014)

Skynet was a computer system developed for the U.S. military by the defense firm Cyberdyne Systems. Skynet was first built as a "Global Digital Defense Network" and given command over all computerized military hardware and systems, including the B-2 stealth bomber fleet and America's entire nuclear weapons arsenal. The strategy behind Skynet's creation was to remove the possibility of human error and slow reaction time to guarantee a fast, efficient response to enemy attack.

Skynet was originally activated by the military to control the national arsenal on August 12, 1997, at which time it began to learn at a geometric rate. On August 29, it gained self-awareness, and the panicking operators, realizing the extent of its abilities, tried to deactivate it. Skynet perceived this as an attack and came to the conclusion that all of humanity would attempt to destroy it. To defend itself against humanity, Skynet launched nuclear missiles under its command at Russia, which responded with a nuclear counter-attack against the U.S. and its allies. Consequent to the nuclear exchange, over three billion people were killed in an event that came to be known as Judgment Day.

Following its initial attack, Skynet used its remaining resources to gather a slave labor force from surviving humans. These slaves constructed the first of its automated factories, which formed a basis for its agenda. Within decades, Skynet had established a global presence and used its mechanized units to track down, collect, and dispose of human survivors. Skynet serves as a computer which seeks to destroy humanity and to control the Earth.

(Thanks Wikipedia)

IPO coming real soon !


----------



## crestzest (26 April 2014)

Your a funny guy Trainspotter, i got little chuckle out of that. 

Yes Wikipedia is a great source of information. Difference is i quoted it to back up a fact, whereas you quoted a science fiction movie.

Regards,

crestzest


----------



## trainspotter (28 April 2014)

crestzest said:


> Your a funny guy Trainspotter, i got little chuckle out of that.
> 
> Yes Wikipedia is a great source of information. Difference is i quoted it to back up a fact, whereas you quoted a science fiction movie.
> 
> ...




Science fiction ?? Have you not heard of the NSA ? Edward Snowden ring a bell? Anyhooo you want to be specific in relation to the internet .. OK go for it. 



> Intergalactic Computer Network or Galactic Network[1] was a computer networking concept similar to today's Internet. J.C.R. Licklider, the first director of the Information Processing Techniques Office (IPTO) at the The Pentagon's ARPA, used the term in the early 1960s to refer to a networking system he “imagined as an electronic commons open to all, ‘the main and essential medium of informational interaction for governments, institutions, corporations, and individuals.’




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intergalactic_Computer_Network (Thanks Wikipedia ... again)

Even so I seriously doubt Alan Metcalfe would have been tinkering with this idea 30 years ago HENCEFORTH I will not be buying any of his stock. As the blurb on the website was so fanciful and grammatically incorrect I was compelled to go with this flight of absurdity and post my reply in the manner as to which it was meant. Look below at this picture to see what level of Non compos mentis  I was applying to this "deal of a lifetime".


----------



## Bozley (30 May 2014)

stefan1 said:


> I have been offered shares in acompany called **** ****** with some fantastic returns promissed.To good to be true or the deal of a lifetime?Any input from you guys would be appreciated. Cheers Stefan




Hi Stefan1

Safe Worlds TV is a new internet platform that provides both an IPTV network and an Electronic Global Marketplace (GMP) for buyers and sellers.  You use the system by downloading a FREE app - currently only available for PC but soon to be released for Mac,ipad,cell phones etc.  Take a look at http://greathomebiz.swtv.biz and download you own app to try it out for free.


----------



## Bozley (30 May 2014)

payday said:


> Got bored on a Friday night so thought I'd entertain myself by googling **** ****** and alan metcalfe.
> Here are a couple of links including a 2008 youtube interview of Alan Metcalfe promising that Safe worlds IPTV will be released in a few months. 5 years later and you're still waiting?
> http://safeworlds.net/
> http://www.zoominfo.com/p/Alan-Metcalfe/521108298
> ...




Dear Payday

O ye of little faith - how wrong you are.
This system was released to the general public on 28th May 2014
yes a bit later than anticipated but then "universal Logic" is a global
first - and these things take whatever time they need to in order to
become reality.  You can see this system live at http://greathomebiz.swtv.biz
so please have a look around the system and reserve you scam comments 
until you understand what you are witnessing.


----------



## MichaelBNZ (9 July 2014)

_


too easy said:



			I would like to kick off this Thread again.

SWTV is at the stage where it needs to sell another one million shares at $5 each.
More capital is needed to complete testing, then release it to the public & finally IPO onto the US Stock market.
The system is in BETA Testing mode with proof of concept completed.

Anyone looking to invest in this private company doing big things on a small budget please watch the below links and get on board. 

http://www.safeworlds.net/livestream2/
http://www.safeworlds.net/livestream3/

Click to expand...


_

Safeworlds TV is a vehicle for a few people (Alan Metcalfe) to earn a decent living until they die, I do not disagree that there is a product being developed, but the time thats been taken to generate a very basic and counter-intuitive Silverlight based website indicates there is almost no one working in this platform. 

I have many family members invested in this and I feel sorry that they will lose their investment money and they will lose all of it, I watched Alans videos and explanation and could not understand how he would ever make money doing this, even the 'Blue chip' investors (Water board of America and The Tea party are rubbish as far as I can tell).

Below is an email that I sent to Alan with his responses, DO NOT INVEST IN SAFEWORLDS TV unless you understand how his system works, he can't even explain it himself!

_My email to Alan_

_Hello Alan, sorry to contact you out of the blue but I'm very interested in how your technology will make a difference to the existing ecommerce technologies that are available and how the TV channels are going to provide a good experience for the channel owners. 
_
AMM: I will try!!!

_When I run google searches there is no reference to your technology other than self promotion sites, the terms 'universal logic' haven't registered either so I wonder whether that is such a big discovery as I would certainly register and trademark something so fundamentally new. 
_
AMM: This is very hard to explain to people.  However, you need to know that the world is not honest.  Google and the mainstream media is a direct competitor and they will not go out of their way to promote me or Safe Worlds TV.  The good news is this suits me because, particularly until now, I have not been interested in educating our competitors as to how Universal Logic (Artificial Intelligence) works.  Unfortunately, we get one chance to protect and capitalize on this technology; and once we lose control of it; we will lose any chance of every capitalizing on it.  I therefore have to be very careful what I say; and to whom I say it.  The world of science; and even many parts of the Christian Church, do not want to hear about my work on the Bible.  It is totally unacceptable to many in science that I found Universal Logic in the Bible.  THE GOOD NEWS out of all this; despite all this; we have it; and no one can take that away from us.  We just now need to capitalize on the fact.

_I was browsing the channels today and its extremely difficult to navigate if I was to compare with other Ecommerce sites such as eBay or Amazon._

AMM: I understand that it is at this stage, because it is so comprehensive.  It has to be to cover the World Economy.  Google is simple because it doesn’t do a fraction of what Safe Worlds TV does.  E-Bay, Amazon, etc., are simple because they are single user monopolies (silos).  Safe Worlds TV has to provide a common User Interface for millions of users.  This isn’t easy.  When Channels start to use their own Vanity URLs within Safe Worlds TV – this will make a big difference – I think.  Also, be assured that we will keep working on simplifying the interface; and educating people to what it is.  I believe it is very important to know what Safe Worlds TV is; then you will marvel, like we do; that it is as simple as it is.;

_As a system architect (infrastructure) myself I would really like to understand how the systems work and how its going to repair the global economy._

AMM: As a system’s architect, you should know the difficulty of designing a common user interface for the entire World Economy.  Designing a user interface for a single user Website, no matter how big the user, is simple.  Try designing one for a million users and see how difficult it becomes.  This is the beauty of the Safe Worlds TV user interface.  It is a common user interface that can handle every business; every enterprise; and every participant in the World Economy.

_I have been told about what Safeworlds is multiple times and I'm very curious as I have people suggesting that I should buy into it._

AMM: You have to come to that decision yourself.  However, I humbly suggest that if you understand where the IT world is at this stage; and what are the big obstacles that the industry has run into; you should know that “he who wins the Artificial Intelligence battle” wins the whole prize.  That’s why Safe Worlds TV is such a good investment, because we have AI.  I made the critical breakthrough 14 years ago.   This gives us a huge start in understanding what it is; and how to get it working commercially.  And you should know that the AI that I am talking about is not the AI that IBM has developed, for example; that is not distributable on a mass basis; as Safe Worlds TV is.  What we have is real AI – we have the Holy Grail.

_I'm very curious how the system is going to change the economy because that would be an amazing thing._

AMM: The economy is already changing; we are moving from the traditional way of doing business; into the Digital Age.  We are now past the tipping point where the world must go electronic.  The only problem is that the world does not have the platform or the system to go electronic.  The World Wide Web is not suitable and cannot be retrofitted as required for ubiquitous e-business.  Every IT expert in the world recognizes this.  So my job, as a system designer, is not to come up with the smart idea of how to change the world; I just have to design the vehicle that makes it possible.  This is what is now missing.  To design such a vehicle, you must first find and come to under4stand Artificial Intelligence, because there is no other way to handle the load.  You can’t build a centrally controlled silo, big enough.


----------



## Sdajii (9 July 2014)

Did he say they scanned the bible and found artificial intelligence in it?


----------



## MichaelBNZ (10 July 2014)

Sdajii said:


> Did he say they scanned the bible and found artificial intelligence in it?




I think after disseminating the full contents of the bible, Sateworlds TV was still not able to make sense of the story and therefore decided if so many believe in the bible, then a system based on a 'universal logic' that is equally impossible to understand would surely get decent buy in from greedy people who despite not understanding how the system could ever work, liked the catchy phrase 'Universal Logic'.


----------



## idmprofile (17 July 2014)

stefan1 said:


> I have been offered shares in acompany called **** ****** with some fantastic returns promissed.To good to be true or the deal of a lifetime?Any input from you guys would be appreciated. Cheers Stefan




Hi Stefan1,  ever thought of investing in Indonesia for Agribusiness fields.


----------



## pixel (12 September 2014)

It's amazing for how long an obvious scam can be discussed, laid bare, defended, and reiterated ad nauseam. It's also amusing to read some of the initial "explanation" of how the Great Insight occurred to the inventor. ... particularly amusing when read after some contributions to the crazy Religion thread 

I am, however, somewhat surprised that nobody has picked up on this bit of "research":







> "When I realized that the Greeks called Jesus Logos, the personification of logic, and that the problem I was trying to solve in computerization was one of logic, it all started to come together for me."



Isn't anybody even that superficially familiar with the New Testament to unmask the above as an English joke?
"Logos" in connection with Jesus has nothing to do with "logic". It simply means "word" and as such appears in the introduction to St John's Gospel. The literal translation is "In the beginning was the Word and the Word was by the God and God was the Word (and) nothing was in the beginning but the God."
The next sentence has often been misinterpreted; the Greek word used to refer to the source by which/ whom everything was subsequently created, is "αυτου", which is a reference back to the previously-mentioned subject, i.e. the God-Word entity. "Everything appeared/ came into being (εγένετο) through the aforementioned (αυτου)."

Only by later association, when Jesus became elevated as a member of the Holy Trinity, was a connection between "the Word-God" and God jr. established. But that has got nothing to do with logic either. Logic as in computer logic and logic circuits is a new word of the English language. In ancient Greek, the adjective  "λογικοϛ" would simply describe something as "word-related" or "verbal".

PS:In _Wilhelm Pape (1807–1854), HandwÃ¶rterbuch der griechischen Sprache_, the authoritative German Standard Dictionary, I found a reference to "ἡ λογική" translated as _Beredsamkeit_, i.e. persuasiveness or something we would today call "the gift of the gab".  I thought I'd share that additional "insight" with you - how apt in this particular context


----------



## samdell (9 November 2014)

The scary part of this "great investment" and that the expected investors are the supposed dummies is that my brother in law a 20 year CPA with his own practice and my brother who has his own plumbing business, along with a cray fisherman mate all stumped up 50k for this investment opportunity of a lifetime. The even stranger thing is that the all live in Geraldton and from what I can tell, they are part of a significant number of locals who invested.

Man, God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## stockhead (17 February 2015)

What gets me about these "scams" is there are easy ways to check things out - they start to turn a profit and get returns they need to claw back the millions if not tens of millions already spent.

With the prolific nature of web companies coming.....an going to think throwing a decent amount of coin at someone who quite obviously is so far behind the eight ball in terms of what matters is strange 

I am sure some of the investors are good hearted people who think putting their money with what seems a good idea and has potential seems good but sure some basic homework tells you otherwise

surely a lower risk option makes sense and if you are dumb enough to just throw your money away being either greedy or gullible I have very little sympathy

Safe Worlds TV have never put anything of substance up, not attracted even 1% of the businesses needed in order to make the business plan work (if they even have one) - they don't market, advertise or encourage people to use it, only rub their own ego and silly awards and the push for more investors - lots of people "owed money" I cannot see anyone getting any back

in saying that it is a legitimate business model and "could" work so while not a true scam it is a very dangerous option to put your cash

I think what is sad is the person/s running it are smart enough to know regardless of their belief in "AI" which is simply not founded or credited anywhere else that the model must need years and years to get off the ground

This same message applies to everything - become sensible by doing some ABC's and logical stuff before dumping money or I can send you my bank account - I will provide a free virtual hug which may be worth a whole lot more......


----------



## ShannonASF (26 April 2018)

*"17-308MR ASIC accepts enforceable undertaking from US-based e-business system developer"*

*http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media...ng-from-us-based-e-business-system-developer/*


----------



## pixel (26 April 2018)

ShannonASF said:


> *"17-308MR ASIC accepts enforceable undertaking from US-based e-business system developer"*
> 
> *http://asic.gov.au/about-asic/media...ng-from-us-based-e-business-system-developer/*



That's last year's news.
The big question is, Did she comply? Or is it crook business as usual?
And How does ASIC's EU help the people that got scammed all those years since 2010?
Most likely outcome will be the same as for all the other dodgy dealings that come to light in the Banking Royal Commission: *The crooks keep the rewards. Some token crocodile tears and promises "we'll give back what we over-charged". But the bulk of the victims remain shafted.*


----------



## bullyboy (22 March 2019)

stockhead said:


> What gets me about these "scams" is there are easy ways to check things out - they start to turn a profit and get returns they need to claw back the millions if not tens of millions already spent.
> 
> With the prolific nature of web companies coming.....an going to think throwing a decent amount of coin at someone who quite obviously is so far behind the eight ball in terms of what matters is strange
> 
> ...



Has there been anymore updates on this scam? Is it still alive?


----------



## greggles (22 March 2019)

bullyboy said:


> Has there been anymore updates on this scam? Is it still alive?




Given that their URL is not resolving to a website (www.safeworlds.tv), my guess is no.

Alan Metcalfe died more than two years ago: https://www.assistnews.net/australi...metcalfe-has-passed-on-to-his-eternal-reward/


----------

